# thunderbird v0.8 läd Emails immer wieder



## steff aka sId (17. September 2004)

Hi hab ein kleines Problem habe mir gestern Thunderbird in der Version 0.8 runtergeladen und installiert. Auf zwei Rechnern. Jetzt habe ich das Problem das der mir alle Emails immer wieder runterläd. Ist halt so konfiguriert das er die eigentlich 5 Tage aufem Server lassen soll und die erst danach gelöscht werden. Aber das scheint nicht zu funktioneren da er sich nicht merkt welche Dateien er schon runtergeladen hat und welche nicht. Auf gut deutsch er läd nicht nur die neuen Emails runter sondern immer alle und dann hab ich viele doppelt oder dreichfach oder noch öfter was nicht sinn der Sache ist. Weiß da jemand Rat? 
Gruß Steff
[update]
Hat sich erledigt. Mein problem war ein falscher Eintrag wo sich das Server Profil befindet genauer die Datei popstate.dat in dieser werden die Mails gespeichert die das Program schon runtergeladen hat und da er diese Datei nicht finden konnte hat er halt immer alle Emails neu runtergeladen.
[/update]


----------

